# Crystal Shrimp breeding



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

This is probably a silly question but.... If you kept CRS and CBS in the same tank and they bred (I know that they can and will breed) will the resulting baby shrimp be "muddy" in color?


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Depending on the genetics of the CBS, you'll either get all CBS offspring or a mix of CBS and CRS. The black colouring is dominant but CBS may carry the recessive red gene. This is from memory, which can be a little sketchy, so maybe someone else can confirm. You won't get muddied shrimp though.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I even had a couple of CRS from CBSs( with no CRSs in the tank) .. it depends on the gene i guess . I'm going to try that very soon.


----------



## Ludmila (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a mixed colony for 2 years and never see "Muddy shrimplets". 
My older son took some CBS from my colony and they have only Black babies , all in nice colors. My younger son took some CRS , and babies from them are nice and Red .
There is my experience . you may see a pic of the colony in my post 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...fs-crystal-black-shrimplets-64905/index4.html


----------

